

Reading Literature on Screen: A Price for Convenience? - godarderik
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/14/arts/reading-literature-on-screen-a-price-for-convenience.html?smid=tw-nytimes&_r=0

======
jlcx
Perhaps constantly seeing and feeling the read and unread pages of the book
reinforces the sense of when things happened in the story.

~~~
gojomo
I strongly suspect you're right. I know that before I could 'grep' digital
text, when I remembered something I read in a book, I'd have a rough idea of
its page-depth and position on page (in addition to general context) which
aided in a visual-scan to re-locate.

Perhaps an e-book interface with stronger indicators of progress could cure
the discrepancy. (One idea: shift the entire page slightly inside imbalanced
margins based on how deep in the book you are.) Or perhaps people who have
only ever read e-books wouldn't be as dependent on pending-pages-physicality.

Or maybe future Kindles could actually become flatter as you progress through
the story, via some sort of deflation mechanism.

~~~
thret
There's nothing more annoying than remembering only that a certain quote you'd
like to reference was on the bottom of a left-hand page of a book you finished
last week!

------
KaoruAoiShiho
Why didn't they mention ebook beats on "objects"

------
superuser2
For some reason, they chose a Kindle DX which is not book-like at all, and
would have substantially larger pages. Why wouldn't they have just used normal
Kindles?

~~~
anigbrowl
People who read a lot like high word densities. I find the small size of the
standard Kindle annoying. The DX is fairly close to the size of a hardback
textbook.

I'm sad that it's still so expensive, though, especially since it has that
dirty gray look compared to the newer e-ink readers.

------
tekalon
Based on my experience, I read e-books faster than paper books, which can make
timelines a bit fuzzy when remembering.

